# Halo 3: ODST



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 22, 2009)

As of today, September 22, Halo 3: ODST is available.  Very interesting game looking from the trailers I've seen.

Well, I've just purchased it and am wondering who else plans to get it or has it?

And I'd like your opinions on it.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Sep 22, 2009)

I wished I owned an Xbox: 360


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 22, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> As of today, September 22, Halo 3: ODST is available. Very interesting game looking from the trailers I've seen.
> 
> Well, I've just purchased it and am wondering who else plans to get it or has it?
> 
> And I'd like your opinions on it.


 
I already reserver my Copy, so I am geting mine today!


----------



## Lasair (Sep 22, 2009)

Just had my pre-ordered copy delivered. im really excited about it...

But cant actually play it :/

Curse you 1/3 rrod rate!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll probably play it when my brother purchases it.  I think I'll actually enjoy this one, what with the reimplementation of a health bar.  That was a feature that turned me away from Halo 2 and 3.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 22, 2009)

Blitzed through the campaign in Co-Op. About 4 hours with 2/3 people though we were only playing on Normal cause my mate was a pussy *>:{*
'bout the only thing you can't do is Duel-wield and Jack stuff.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 22, 2009)

im considering getting it, i still need ot buy a copy of FO3 though, i sure love that game.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 22, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> im considering getting it, i still need ot buy a copy of FO3 though, i sure love that game.


Meh, honestly, get FO3 first.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 22, 2009)

Microsoft is trying to bleed Halo dry now. I mean after Halo: Reach Bungi is leaving and they are creating a brand new company to make any more sequels.

Honestly, I think Microsoft needs to find a new game franchise to devote all it's attention to.


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 22, 2009)

Played through it solo on Heroic and found it fun but short. Not that that wasn't what everyone was expecting anyway. Single player Firefight is really good fun and should be much better online, but my blasted Gold subscription ran out at the worst possible moment.

And I know the series has it's fair share of dislike, but to be honest I really enjoy playing it. Microsoft may be milking it a little, but who wouldn't? You aren't seriously telling me that if another console manufacturer came across a seriously popular franchise they would do anything different. As long as I enjoy playing the games then I don't see a problem. If the quality drops off then fair enough, but it hasn't yet.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 22, 2009)

Aderanko said:


> You aren't seriously telling me that if another console manufacturer came across a seriously popular franchise they would do anything different. As long as I enjoy playing the games then I don't see a problem. If the quality drops off then fair enough, but it hasn't yet.



Flame war in 3...2...1...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 22, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Meh, honestly, get FO3 first.



i plan on it, i love FO3, and the DLC looks awesome.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 22, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i plan on it, i love FO3, and the DLC looks awesome.




Wait until the GOTY edition so you get all of them.


----------



## Huzegun (Sep 22, 2009)

I wish I hadn't wasted my time with this repacked game.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 22, 2009)

I would buy it....



















....if it came out for PC.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 23, 2009)

Holy shit you're more obnoxious than I am.


----------



## Kuraggo (Sep 23, 2009)

I would probably buy it, but the crap i hated about H3 is that basically you gotta buy every single map pack that comes out no matter how shitty it is, if you don't buy it you practically can't play on live. 

That's BS, i only bought one map pack and i feel guilty, i'm not giving M$ my money again. >=(


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 23, 2009)

Can't afford it right now. Maybe after a price drop.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe some day. :T


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 23, 2009)

I wish there was a demo, it's like they think everyone will just buy it because it's Halo. (most probably will)


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 23, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I wish there was a demo, it's like they think everyone will just buy it because it's Halo. (most probably will)



Most are just buying it because it's Halo...


----------



## Holsety (Sep 23, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I wish there was a demo, it's like they think everyone will just buy it because it's Halo. (most probably will)





CryoScales said:


> Most are just buying it because it's Halo...


Because its not as if there are massive enough gameplay changes to warrant a demo for something that's already been out 3 times.



> i'm not giving M$ my money again. >=(


Im sure they're crying at the loss.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 23, 2009)

Stupid game, should have been free.
It adds nothing to the story, the only actual thing it adds is a few (crappy) weapons and shit that makes no sense, master chief could "heal" because it was his shield recharging. ODST don't have shields...so basically it's a 'whut?'

The only thing I really enjoyed about halo was the story, the books and the games all offered insight on that and this seems stupid to me. Halo: Reach looks promising however.


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the Halo series myself, but I watched my friends play "Firefight" mode last night and that interested me a bit.


----------



## Bacu (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.spoonyexperiment.com/2009/09/23/halo-odst-in-5-seconds/


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 23, 2009)

I am waiting to see what they do to it in zero punctuation


----------



## Stahi (Sep 23, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> 'bout the only thing you can't do is Duel-wield and Jack stuff.



You kiddin'?  I jacked Ghosts & Choppers.  There WAS an option to jack a Wraith but I shifted positions and wound up doing the grenade attack.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 23, 2009)

Bacu said:


> http://www.spoonyexperiment.com/2009/09/23/halo-odst-in-5-seconds/



i just watched that^^ i was kinda thinking the same as i heard about ODST...



The Drunken Ace said:


> I am waiting to see what they do to it in zero punctuation



that would be awesome... maybe hell do it as a haiku this time?^^


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 23, 2009)

Kuraggo said:


> I would probably buy it, but the crap i hated about H3 is that basically you gotta buy every single map pack that comes out no matter how shitty it is, if you don't buy it you practically can't play on live.



ODST comes with a second disc containing Halo 3 multiplayer with all of the map packs included.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 23, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> that would be awesome... maybe hell do it as a haiku this time?^^


I think I just came.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2009)

ending creates a Time Paradox


Spoiler



OH Hai Sgt. Johnson...wait...werent you with master chief and died since this ending takes a month later after all this shit since it takes place between halo 2 and 3?


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 23, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Stupid game, should have been free.
> It adds nothing to the story, the only actual thing it adds is a few (crappy) weapons and shit that makes no sense, master chief could "heal" because it was his shield recharging. ODST don't have shields...so basically it's a 'whut?'
> 
> The only thing I really enjoyed about halo was the story, the books and the games all offered insight on that and this seems stupid to me. Halo: Reach looks promising however.


 
Be happy Nathan Fillion is in the game be happy he's from Canada.


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 23, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> ending creates a Time Paradox
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 

Heroic Mode he still alive.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 23, 2009)

Best game ever in my opinion.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 23, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Best game ever in my opinion.




Takes Halo's revolutionary gameplay mechanics and makes them even better.  ODST single-handedly puts all other shooters to shame.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 23, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Best game ever in my opinion.





LotsOfNothing said:


> Takes Halo's revolutionary gameplay mechanics and makes them even better.  ODST single-handedly puts all other shooters to shame.



Yeah. ODST is SOOOO much better then Deus Ex


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 23, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Yeah. ODST is SOOOO much better then Deus Ex




I WISH TO SLAP YOU THROUGH THE INTERNET FOR TAKING ME SERIOUSLY


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 23, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I WISH TO SLAP YOU THROUGH THE INTERNET FOR TAKING ME SERIOUSLY



I WISH TO LAUGH AT YOU THROUGH THE INTERNET FOR TAKING ME SERIOUSLY


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 23, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I WISH TO LAUGH AT YOU THROUGH THE INTERNET FOR TAKING ME SERIOUSLY




Stoppit, your serious is contagious.  >:C


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 23, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Takes Halo's revolutionary lack-luster gameplay mechanics and makes them even better exactly the same.  ODST single-handedly puts all other shooters to shame.



Just in case people didn't pick up on the sarcasm.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 23, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Yeah. ODST is not much better then Deus Ex



Might need to fix this



CinnamonApples said:


> Just in case people didn't pick up on the sarcasm.



Sarcasm is sometimes overlooked in other areas


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 23, 2009)

I am apathetic about the trials of Microsoft.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 23, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Microsoft is trying to bleed Halo dry now. I mean after Halo: Reach Bungi is leaving and they are creating a brand new company to make any more sequels.
> 
> Honestly, I think Microsoft needs to find a new game franchise to devote all it's attention to.



Anything Microsoft has done or will do pales in comparison to what Nintendo has done to the Mario franchise.  And to a lesser extent what Sega has done to Sonic.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 23, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> Anything Microsoft has done or will do pales in comparison to what Nintendo has done to the Mario franchise.  And to a lesser extent what Sega has done to Sonic.



The only difference here is that Microsoft won't try anything new. At least with Mario they add something new to the gameplay (Mario 64 was in 3D and provided a chasecam). But Microsoft will continue to bleed Halo as the same repetitive FPS game.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, they did branch out to RTS and did an alright job at it.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Well, they did branch out to RTS and did an alright job at it.



You mean Halo: RTS for preschoolers?  That game was shit and an insult to the real time strategy genre (much like Halo is to the FPS genre).


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 24, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> (much like Halo is to the FPS genre).



Coinicdence? I think not

Halo Wars is to Age of Empires, as Halo 1,2 and 3 are to Marathon

Both categories are games made by the same company. Yet which one is shittier?


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 24, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Both categories are games made by the same company. Yet which one is shittier?



I only have one response to this... Mario Party or Sonic Shuffle?


----------



## Bambi (Sep 24, 2009)

I thought ODST was good. 

I just wish the HUD abilities of an ODST were present in a spartan.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Coinicdence? I think not
> 
> Halo Wars is to Age of Empires, as Halo 1,2 and 3 are to Marathon
> 
> Both categories are games made by the same company. Yet which one is shittier?



But was Age of Empires was made by the same team?

If so, OH HOW THE MIGHTY HAVE FALLEN ;A;


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hah, I'm still trying to get a PS2 so I can play Metal Gear Solid 3. So no, no money for ODST.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 24, 2009)

russetwolf13 said:


> Hah, I'm still trying to get a PS2 so I can play Metal Gear Solid 3. So no, no money for ODST.



You can buy a PS2 with Metal Gear Solid, a controller and a memory card on Craigslist for around the same price as ODST. Hell I could find it for cheaper if the guy is really dumb.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 25, 2009)

a games postrein halo odst thred
speadking of whick
lets pplay halo osdt
yaes
let me literally pay 60 bux
fora gloreidfied demo
heil hitelr


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 25, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> ODST comes with a second disc containing Halo 3 multiplayer with all of the map packs included.



Yep.  Heroic, Legendary, and Mythic map packs.  Also all the armor is unlocked with that disc.  And Recon is also unlockable from what I've heard.  Dunno if that's true.


----------

